# Knicks vs Heat: Nov 28,2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@







*​*Knicks @ Heat*​*Nov, 28, 2005 7:30PM*​*
(TV: NBALP, MSG)​American Airlines Arena​*​*Miami, FL*​*(Radio: 1050 ESPN)*​*

Projected Starting Lineup:​Knicks​



































​​**Heat*​*



































*​ 

*Heat:



The Heat faces New York at home on Monday in a game that gives Miami a chance to bank a much-needed victory before hitting the road on a West Coast swing. Miami's five-game home win streak was snapped by Dallas on Friday, and for now the list of significant home victories stands at two: New Jersey and Houston. Miami has lost at home to the Mavericks and Pacers. The list of significant road victories stands at one: Memphis, Miami's only road victory. 

Click to expand...

 *

*Knicks:* *



On some level, the Pistons' Darko Milicic has to be jealous. Channing Frye, Nate Robinson and David Lee are getting the chances to play he never got under coach Larry Brown a couple of years back. All of the Knicks rookies are finding ways to make an impact. It's happening on a nightly basis. "Channing does a great job," Robinson said. "Everybody loves him. He does everything we need him to do. David Lee comes in and does his job

Click to expand...

 *

*http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092*


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow why are we playing so early nowa days I will be in school.



Go Knicks yeah!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> Wow why are we playing so early nowa days I will be in school.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Knicks yeah!!!!


My fault music..that's a mistake.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

b2s thats a weekend time lol not a weekday.


Go Knicks

btw is curry playing ?


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

nah no curry he wants to get healthy to come back for the chicago game


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I dont know about you knicks fans, but i really miss that rivalry between Knicks VS Heat.

Knicks have some awesome rookies helping their team. Im surprised that Brown would let them play.

Heat im not sure what the hell theyre doing, theyve been lost out there as of late. im hoping this trend doesnt continue.

Anyways, heres to a good game guys! :cheers:


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

We lost ............ :brokenhea :boohoo:


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

we can rebound and defend the pick and roll so good! we will take this game -30 points easily...


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

slow down knicks u shouldnt run up the score


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

we lost to a very good team tonight
remember that the miami heat could make the nba finals next year


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

on a positive note the 2 rookie stars frye and robinson played well again, i look for more wednesday


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

a bad loss, zo was a shotblocking machine .

you know its bad when the *knicks highlight * of the game is zo blocking a shot.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

im not sure LB wants this job anymore, and he always looks screwed on the bench. i dont blame him either. no offense but our defene and our low post presence looks droopy. not to mention ur offense. here is how i look at it. these are some people we should try to get. they are already on our radar anyway.

eric snow
earl watson
nene
KG
ruben patterson
theo ratliff
darius miles
brevin knight
shawn marion
and hell, i'll throw in tim thomas in here 2

hell, they are offensively better than we are rite now, and if we get them, we might have a chance in winning 50 games this season. we need help offensively, and we always leave men open. dont think the rumors on trading marbury and penny and AD have died down. look for us to make good moves during the trade deadline.

the only rookies who are working great, are channing, and nate. i feel nate needs improvement handling the ball, and passing the ball more often. we also need him to get his shots more down frequently. same goes for frye. at the heat game, he was in a bit of a drought in the 2nd half. we need him to continue his roled. MArbury looked dead either. riving the lane, othere than taking wide open perimeter shots. Q needed to get the ball more 2. i think he had 2 threes, and i really depend on him to do something for the knicks. 

if we want to win 50 games this season we have to play a team game, other than shooting the ball our selves. and stop making crazy behind the back, and bounce passes!! it drives me nuts! just pass the ball. WE have to stop hot doggin too. offense, and offensve rebounds is a key to our game. This is how i would like to see our lineup as

at point, stephon. you alway have to keep him there. he is the only real, maybe close to real point we have. he needs to be taking more shots

shooting guard, crawford. i think THAT's self explanatory

at power forward, channing. I like his 2nd shot opportunities, and perimeter shots

at small forward, Q. he needs to get his shots down more, then chucking up 3's all the time.
i like how he draws charges too. he has to be open defnesively, and get his man

and at center, eddy curry. i like his turn around shots, and him drawing fould. we have been changing our game lately without him, and hopefully when he comes back, we will go on a winning streak.

AD, trevor, lee, nate, and malik would be great off the bench. 

AD with his defensive abilities, and trevor, nate with stealing, and drving lane abilties. he probably could drive the lane cuz hes so small, but can jump really high, so he can help us out. lee, hes a great close layup shooter, kind of reminds me of kurt thomas in his way, not his perimeter shooting, but his layup abilities. Malik, i like his turn around jumper. We should take Matt barnes off the inactive list, cuz i like what he can do

we should trade JJ, and penny, and get rid of their big cintracts. they are just a waste of money

If we could improve pur game like this, the knicks could be a contending team. they have potential, but they get lazy at times..


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

tough loss 9 blocks by Zo Damn


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

That Nate Robinson dunk was a moral victory.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I missed the game, I just knew Wade had about 22 points at half-time and knew we were in for a long night.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, C</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>6-16</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>6-14</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>7-9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>3-10</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>7-12</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP STRAINED LEFT CALF</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*39-82*</TD><TD>*6-10*</TD><TD>*10-18*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*94*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*47.6%*</TD><TD>*60.0%*</TD><TD>*55.6%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 12 (9)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #000000; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>MIAMI HEAT</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>James Posey, GF</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Udonis Haslem, PF</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Alonzo Mourning, C</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jason Williams, PG</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Dwyane Wade, G</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>9-19</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>15-18</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>33</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Michael Doleac, C</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antoine Walker, F</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Gary Payton, PG</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Dorell Wright, GF</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Gerald Fitch, G</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Shandon Anderson, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jason Kapono, SF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*35-74*</TD><TD>*7-18*</TD><TD>*30-34*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*30*</TD><TD>*41*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*107*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*47.3%*</TD><TD>*38.9%*</TD><TD>*88.2%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 11 (14)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* 3 MIAMI ( A Mourning 2, A Walker 1 )
*Officials:* Bob Delaney , Derek Richardson , Pat Fraher 
*Attendance:* 19,894
*Time:* 02:14


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Wow, Bigshot....*

wow...thats all I cab say about your analysis. TT? Are you serious? And half the people on your trade list are no-brainers....talk about overstating the obvious. Who wouldn't want KG? Larry Brown is fine, he just needs some players that know the game. I loved how Marbury sidestepped Wade's dunk after he(SM) committed an atrocious turnover...Marbury hardly had any sweat goin gon at all. It was a poor effort. JC had about as soft of a game as one can have while still looking good statistically. The rooks (all of them) played very hard but a lot of the vets just don't bring it every game. Can't wait for the trading season coming up in a couple of weeks. Marbury had a chance to dispell the murmurs about his game by following up his brilliance against Philly with a good game when they needed it but did not. Say bye-bye.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wow, Bigshot....*



alphadog said:


> wow...thats all I cab say about your analysis. TT? Are you serious? And half the people on your trade list are no-brainers....talk about overstating the obvious. Who wouldn't want KG? Larry Brown is fine, he just needs some players that know the game. I loved how Marbury sidestepped Wade's dunk after he(SM) committed an atrocious turnover...Marbury hardly had any sweat goin gon at all. It was a poor effort. JC had about as soft of a game as one can have while still looking good statistically. The rooks (all of them) played very hard but a lot of the vets just don't bring it every game. Can't wait for the trading season coming up in a couple of weeks. Marbury had a chance to dispell the murmurs about his game by following up his brilliance against Philly with a good game when they needed it but did not. Say bye-bye.


Hey Dog...Strange team Mr Zeke has assembled..You are correct..Come Dec 15th,there is gonna be a whole lot of moving going on...

Curry Stays
Frye Stays

Lee probably stays
JJ probably stays

AD=gone
Penny=gone

Marbury ????
JC ????
Q ????
Ariza ???

My guess is Portland or Denver is our trading partner,with an outside possibility Minny..and not for KG


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> im not sure LB wants this job anymore, and he always looks screwed on the bench. i dont blame him either. no offense but our defene and our low post presence looks droopy. not to mention ur offense. here is how i look at it. these are some people we should try to get. they are already on our radar anyway.
> 
> eric snow
> earl watson
> ...


i agree with you 100%!


----------

